# System default Image viewer



## sunny12c (Mar 26, 2005)

How do I change my default image viewer. When I got my Kodak digital camera and loaded the software I set it as my default---but I REALLY don't like how it functions. Would like to change it to Picasa or my old HP. 

I'm using Windows XP SP2.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

if ya need a good viewer. try faststone image viewer. you can set it up to be your default veiwer
http://www.faststone.org/


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

If you go to control panel/folder options/file types.

Scroll down to the file type you wish to change and highlight it. Click change and choose the program you wish to have open that type of file.

This takes a while. If you install a new image editing program, it usually asks if you want that prog to handle certain files. Maybe a quicker way would be to try uninstalling and reinstalling Picassa and see if it will pick up the files.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Right click on an image file in My Computer or Windows Explorer. Select &#8220;Open With&#8221; and &#8220;Choose Program&#8221;. Make sure to check the box to always use this program to open this type of file and select the program you want to associate with the file type. OK. You might have to do that for both JPG and JPEG. And you will have to do it for any other image type you use.

I doubt you have to uninstall and reinstall Picasa. Irfanview has a &#8220;Set file associations&#8221; under &#8220;Options&#8221;. I would be surprised if Picasa doesn&#8217;t have something similar. 

Irfanview is hard to beat as a default viewer. If you elect to install Irfanview you will have a choice during install to associate file types. Just click &#8220;Images Only&#8221; and all image types will be associated with Irfanview.


----------



## sunny12c (Mar 26, 2005)

When I tried the "Right click on an image file in My Computer or Windows Explorer. Select &#8220;Open With&#8221; and &#8220;Choose Program&#8221;. the only "Open" option was Kodak Easy Share---no way to change it from that screen.

I then tried "control panel/folder options/file types" and it did take awhile for all the file extensions to display. I completed that exercise and now Picasa is in the process of importing all of my images. Didn't realize that would happen---just wanted an easier default than Easy Share which was very slow.

I've downloaded Faststone to check it out.

If this doesn't resolve my problem(s) I will be back. 

THANKS Sooooooo Much to everyone for you advise/assistance.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

sunny12c said:


> When I tried the "Right click on an image file in My Computer or Windows Explorer. Select Open With and Choose Program. the only "Open" option was Kodak Easy Share---no way to change it from that screen.


That must be another EasyShare glitch. Even if you have no software installed at all you should still get Internet Explorer, Paint and the Picture and Fax Viewer. Im about to put EasyShare back on some friends computer for them and Ill do a before and after to see if it does that to them as well. The more experience I have with EasyShare the less I like it.

I think my Open with is small compared to most computers. The Other Programs list is extensive. Glad I checked as I see I forgot to uninstall ACDSee.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi slipe.

A couple of years ago I installed easyshare onto my desktop so a friend who was staying with us could manage his new Kodak camera.

The amount of problems I had with it was unbelievable. Even though I uninstalled it, it would regenerate and grab the files again, and, as Sunny12c has found out would block all other options for viewing the files it was associating with. It took a lot of registry and hidden file deletes before I was rid of it.

I am sure that if that if the person is happy to only use easyshare this would not be a problem, but in my case, I preferred a different program to handle my image viewing.

Sunny12c.

For many years I have used ACDSee with good results, but lately, after a computer change I have gone over to Irfanview as has just about everyone else on this forum, and could not recommend it highly enough.

For a free program, it is fantastic.


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

sunny12c said:


> I've downloaded Faststone to check it out.
> 
> If this doesn't resolve my problem(s) I will be back.
> 
> THANKS Sooooooo Much to everyone for you advise/assistance.


I downloaded FastStone a couple days ago & for a freebee it can't be beat. :up: In fact its better than a lot of costly software. I use Adobe PS3 for serious stuff but for generic editing/viewing FastStone is great. The one thing I really like is the ability to edit in full screen mode. Features include image viewing, management, comparison, red-eye removal, emailing, resizing, cropping and color adjustments, high quality magnifie, musical slideshow, lossless JPEG transitions, drop shadow effects, image annotation, scanner support, and histogram. It also supports all major graphic formats.


----------



## gump870 (Dec 21, 2006)

While the Control Panel option will set your default viewers, you can also simply turn off the Kodak viewers association with your image files. With the EasyShare software open, go to Tools > Preferences. Click on the "File Association" tab and then deselect all image types and click "Apply" at the bottom of the screen.


----------

